# Flash Cycling Game!



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://kusuka.info/uploads/files/1174947034_tredz.swf


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

640.3 and 730.9


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

625 first try


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

946.6


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

818.3 yeeee boy


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

1003.7


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

yay


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

1060.8


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pwnzorrr


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Pwnzorrr


damn you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1342.3 Yeah Baby !!!!!....now 1364.9


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

has anyone landed like this while this far out? or am I the only sweet one?


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

1062.1


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

1410.3 suck that up SMT


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

1407.4


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

shortest distance 123.8. try to beat that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 1410.3 suck that up SMT


2107.9....wish I knew how to save the screen


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

1165.9


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

I cant stop playing... Damn you!!


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 2107.9....wish I knew how to save the screen


SMT on a PC its Ctrl plus the Print Screen button top right on my keyboard. This basically saves it to your clipboard, then you can paste it in an art program and save as a .jpg I don't think MTBR will let you just paste it in since you have to host the pics outside there server.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

fsdmusic said:


> SMT on a PC its Ctrl plus the Print Screen button top right on my keyboard. This basically saves it to your clipboard, then you can paste it in an art program and save as a .jpg I don't think MTBR will let you just paste it in since you have to host the pics outside there server.


it is just the prnt scrn key....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hahaha...


Thats a very bad photoshop


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Thats a very bad photoshop


for under 2 mins? not really....


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

F that mud pit a 325m!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> for under 2 mins? not really....


Hahahaha your signature is from the Mexican Board right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahaha your signature is from the Mexican Board right? :thumbsup:


yeah ! but I found it searching his posts because he says a bunch of funny sh!t


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

so, in the opening screen, it says "part one", is there a part two, if so what do you have to do to get there?
high score- 1261.4m


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

*crap*

i get 325 every time! do I just suck?

never mind I was getting in the mud pit, but Ive got it now!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> has anyone landed like this while this far out? or am I the only sweet one?


you are not the only one


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been playing it for 5 mins a day since it was posted and FINALLY got a decent score!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

jonnyp said:


> shortest distance 123.8. try to beat that


Aha! I got the same score!!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

1021.4m


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

n8whitie said:


> I cant stop playing


Ha ha same here.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

1248.7m


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

1287.3


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Aha! I got the same score!!


Retard


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

jonnyp said:


> shortest distance 123.8. try to beat that


I tied it. Can't upload the picture, dut to this site's constraints.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

1235.3 thrid try


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yea 125.6m


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

wow thats incredibly boring


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

1410...Heres the movie...sorry i didnt feel like editing out the stuff b4 it


----------

